# DC motor and differential all in one!!!



## OHM (Jun 30, 2008)

I wonder how the Tango´s dual engines get gear reduction?
I imagine some kind of planetary gearboxes for each motor but could it
be possible to use something like this little beauty from Best Motors
in Italy along with a matching controller? Im sure it works like an open diff.
Could be used with two separate short drive-shafts

Look under ¨Traction DC motors¨

http://www.bestmotor.it/frameset_ei.html

15kw or 20hp nominal


----------



## OHM (Jun 30, 2008)

no idea anyone?


----------



## Schmism (Aug 16, 2008)

OHM said:


> Im sure it works like an open diff.
> Could be used with two separate short drive-shafts


Open diff would be unlikely as that would mean you could have 0 rpm out of one side (or reverse rpm) with planatary gear sets i dont think thats possible.

on the other hand, I think its possible for one side to spin faster than the other giving you a differential speed.


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

OHM said:


> Im sure it works like an open diff.
> 
> 15kw or 20hp nominal


How are you sure that it works like an open differential ? Do you have more information than this one drawing ? J.W.


----------



## OHM (Jun 30, 2008)

I just figured as Forklifts dont have locked rear ends otherwise they wouldnt turn as good as they do from the rear steering.

Ive requested information but most of these italian businesses rarely get back to anyone with info or pricing.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

If the armature had a hollow shaft, there could be a differential on that motor.

The armature would drive the outer dif housing, which would turn the spiders and the axle gears. 

That would make a neat package....


----------



## skullbearer (Jul 9, 2008)

How does the Tesla car's motor work? They list it as a single hugely powerful motor, but the right and left outputs can spin at different speeds. I just assumed it was actually two motors built into one casing and wired via a single input output, but then it has two speeds, which might be electrical rather than mechanical... so it might have a single positive line but with a simple circuit switching controller inside and then a single negative?


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

OHM said:


> I wonder how the Tango´s dual engines get gear reduction?
> I imagine some kind of planetary gearboxes for each motor but could it
> be possible to use something like this little beauty from Best Motors
> in Italy along with a matching controller? Im sure it works like an open diff.
> ...


it is possible that Tango uses one motor to spin the ring gear and the other to run the sun gear . say the ring is not moving ( normal planetary gear ) say 4 to 1 . know let the ring gear spin free ( like a marine reversing gear or automatic trans in a car ) we get reverse . we don't need reverse but if the ring gear is slowed down or sped up we will change the ratio . the normal output is on the spider that holds the planet gears . together they orbit the sun gear . ring gear has inward facing teeth that contact the planet gears . with this system on a car it could start off the line at 100 to 1 and change in mill sec to 10 to 1 then move on to 4 to 1 or 1 to 4 ( deep overdrive ) . a programing nightmare , probably . this system is used on the Mars lander . A friend had this system on his boat . it was about 3 hp came with controller and motors where coaxial about $7,000 . these gears are about 98% efficiency


----------



## OHM (Jun 30, 2008)

Coley said:


> If the armature had a hollow shaft, there could be a differential on that motor.
> 
> The armature would drive the outer dif housing, which would turn the spiders and the axle gears.
> 
> That would make a neat package....


That makes sense, as ive seen hollow shaft DC motors, now what performance can be had from a 13inch wide x 11.5inch housing?
It looks like the brushes are on the right side with 275mm judging
by the little opening?


----------



## OHM (Jun 30, 2008)

bump 

Does anyone speak Italian and can contact Best Motors?
I tried emailing but no go.

Best Motor s.r.l.
41010 Limidi di Soliera (Modena)
Via Carpi - Ravarino,168
Tel. 059.858.059 - Fax 059.850.410
P.IVA 01938530365 

e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Bugzuki (Jan 15, 2008)

In the Tango each motor drives one wheel. They use a chain to drive a sprocket like a motorcycle.

The Ranger motor has a hollow shaft. The shaft is the sun gear to a planetary gear set. the planetary then drives a differential which has a shaft that goes back through the motor and one that sticks out the other side of the differential. The drive shaft then connect to the motor/differential unit.

I would think that the motor pictured above works in the same manner. But, that is just a guess.


----------



## OHM (Jun 30, 2008)

Bugzuki said:


> In the Tango each motor drives one wheel. They use a chain to drive a sprocket like a motorcycle.
> 
> The Ranger motor has a hollow shaft. The shaft is the sun gear to a planetary gear set. the planetary then drives a differential which has a shaft that goes back through the motor and one that sticks out the other side of the differential. The drive shaft then connect to the motor/differential unit.
> 
> I would think that the motor pictured above works in the same manner. But, that is just a guess.


I think the Ranger motor has a similar setup to the GMC G-van with the
sep. single speed gearbox and helical gears.

The thing I would like to know is how much this BestMotor version is
as it could provide a nice alternative even for FWD with De dion rear end could be converted to RWD , easier if avail in 4wd versions, then all the batteries could be fit in the front area which is much larger and almost square in proportions on FWD vehicles.


----------

